# Whats your drying and curing method?



## talos4 (Jan 16, 2007)

My last grow I went by a guide that said to hang the plants upside down, cut off the fan leaves and trim the bud leaves back to where their even with the bud. Then let hang for about 6 or 7 days, then put buds in mason jars, and open the jars twice a day for 10 or 20 minutes and move the buds around so they all get some air, and do this for about a week, then your done. I did it this way, and the bud came out with that hay smell. It was good and strong and tasted ok, but smelled like straw. Is there a better way? I would like the bud to smell like pot, not straw or hay


----------



## Growdude (Jan 16, 2007)

talos4 said:
			
		

> My last grow I went by a guide that said to hang the plants upside down, cut off the fan leaves and trim the bud leaves back to where their even with the bud. Then let hang for about 6 or 7 days, then put buds in mason jars, and open the jars twice a day for 10 or 20 minutes and move the buds around so they all get some air, and do this for about a week, then your done. I did it this way, and the bud came out with that hay smell. It was good and strong and tasted ok, but smelled like straw. Is there a better way? I would like the bud to smell like pot, not straw or hay


 
This is how I do it but you must cure (the jar part) for longer than just a week the longer the better. give it a month.
This breaks down the chlorophyll. - spelled wrong?

Also dont let them dry too much before jaring, needs to be a little moisture in thre.


----------



## pussum (Jan 16, 2007)

So what kind of time schedule would you put them on growdude? How long would you hang them upside down? How long would you keep them in the jar? How long would you let them breath and shift around?


----------



## herbieluvbug (Jan 16, 2007)

I have a similar question, my girls are now 4 to 5 feet high , covered in qhite flowers about the size of clover flowers , and now they are starting to brown on the tips, and in some cases fall off, but they are not very big or filled out....also pruned some buds and dried them for a few2 days, then put them in mason jars, and they smell awful, like possum, like hay, really dank , moist hay smell...thats for sure not gonna work for picky new york conneseurs...any thoughts??


----------



## talos4 (Jan 16, 2007)

growdude, you mean you open the jars every day for 10 to 20 minutes and do this for a month? Ya I have the exact same questions as Pussum.


----------



## StinkBud (Jan 16, 2007)

Are you guys leeching your soil out the week before chopping your plants? I find that the nutes left in the plant make mine smell like an old wet towel unless I flush with plain water before I put the axe to them.


----------



## talos4 (Jan 16, 2007)

I use only organic so I doubt thats it, must be a drying or curing issue. I also stop nutes my last couple of waters


----------



## talos4 (Jan 16, 2007)

Just did some more reading, it sounds like hanging the plants for 6 days is about right, but once they go into jars it sounds like you need to open the jars for an hour or so every day for at least two weeks to a month, just like growdude said. I guess this means I didn't get all the moisture out by only opening the jars for a week. Next time I'll do it for 2 weeks to a month, closer to a month I think


----------



## schlendrake (Jan 20, 2007)

Keep opening them because they may get moldy on you if they are too moist


----------



## joegrow22 (Jan 22, 2007)

Curing is a very delicate process.  to say that you must hang your plants for 6 or 7 days could seriously harm your crop.  I live in a pretty dry climate, and i hang mine for 2-3 days.  It might even take up to 10 days, it just all depends. You just have to play it by ear, try biting the stem and see if it cracks at all. You want to put them into jars, (or use the grocery bag intermediate stage if in a really moist climate) once they are dry on the outside, but not on the inside.  It is tough to tell when. As for the hay smell, that is usually normal depending on the strain.  It usually goes away in about 2-4 weeks in the jars.  Just watch your buds closely when hanging and in the jars, and if you see them getting too dry or moist, adjust accordingly


----------



## justagrower (Jan 22, 2007)

dam joe...you hit the nail on the head. and thanks for your post, most people always say the same...hang for 6 -7 days....if i did that they would be bone dry!


----------



## ZMAN (Jan 24, 2007)

hay smell is being over dried. take a stem and bend it. if it crack or snaps it good to go into jars. i live in north east usa and it takes about 3-4 day to dry them out. but practice is all you can do, really.


----------



## joegrow22 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yea, a lot of people make that mistake, info that is misleading does no good... glad i could be a help to u justagrower


----------

